# Substrate advice needed



## Davey (29 Mar 2021)

Dear all,

I am in the process of rescaping a tank which has 7 year old ecocomplete capped with fine black sand. The ecomplete has a 1/1.5inch depth and the sand is about 2 cm. Over the course of the last 7 years, some of the ecocomplete has founds it's way ontoo of the sand, although this doesnt bother me. 

I intend to plant heavy in the new scape, add ferts/co2 and we have some strong lighting. So I'm in the market for a new substrate, I'm thinking of tropica aquarium soil, although I have read about Westlands aqua compost. I'm also thinking that I could bank up the ecocomplete where I want to build height in the tank and use the aquarium soil/new substrate ontop. If I do this, should I try to scrape the top layer of sand away before adding the soil? 
Any suggestions?

Cheers
Dav


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Mar 2021)

If rescaping why not just use tropica soil


----------

